# Diapherodes gigantea



## PeteM (Dec 30, 2020)

The giant green bean stick insect.
I originally purchased this as a feeder for a chameleon. Received it in the summer when it was an inch or two long. Now too big to feed but really gentle and fun to have as a pet in the grow room.


----------



## abax (Dec 30, 2020)

What does he/she eat??? Is this critter in the mantis family of insects?


----------



## eds (Dec 31, 2020)

Not a mantid - different order and strictly vegetarian, but do look very similar in some ways.

I used to keep the standard Indian ones as a child - I'm glad I didn't get those by mistake!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Dec 31, 2020)

Oh my! How did this one miss becoming dinner?


----------



## PeteM (Dec 31, 2020)

abax said:


> What does he/she eat??? Is this critter in the mantis family of insects?


Raspberry bush is what I feed them, I'm able to grow the bush in the orchid room. They also eat other specific plants, but mainly keepers feed them types of Bramble.


----------



## PeteM (Dec 31, 2020)

Djthomp28 said:


> Oh my! How did this one miss becoming dinner?


I was planning to breed her, but when they are young it's difficult to sex them and I did not receive a male in my group. So she just got too big. Now she is a family pet and a highlight of the orchid room for my 3yr old daughter, who enjoys holding her with my assistance.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 31, 2020)

Very cool.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 31, 2020)

I can only imagine the headlines if one escapes in the summer. Move over snakeheads.


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 1, 2021)

Cool! We grow and sell blackberry plugs if you need more though probably cheaper to just go outside


----------



## Don I (Jan 5, 2021)

It's a nice pet.
Don


----------

